# Help identifying my new cichlids



## Risque (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, I am new to cichlid keeping and would like some help identifying my new "assorted" cichlids from my LFS such that I can provide them with the best care possible. Thanks in advance.

1) Is this a Hap Ahli?









2) Is this a Milomo?









3) I have no clue what this one is...


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

1: Don't think it's a fryeri (commonly called an ahli)
2: Looks like a milomo
3: The caudal fin looks extremely small compared to the head. Is this just the angle?


----------



## Risque (Nov 10, 2012)

metricliman said:


> 1: Don't think it's a fryeri (commonly called an ahli)
> 2: Looks like a milomo
> 3: The caudal fin looks extremely small compared to the head. Is this just the angle?


Thanks for the quick reply.

(1) If isn't a fryeri, any idea what it might be?

(3) Yes, it's just the angle; the fish was swimming up close to the glass for a minute when I managed to get a photo of it before it shot back to the back of the tank. I saw some pictures of adult milomos on google and some of them look a little like this one with it's thick lips.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

1 may be a hybrid due to the stripes.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The second and third look like milomo to me.


----------



## Risque (Nov 10, 2012)

Could the first picture be a fuelleborni? Saw a picture of one which looks like mine, with stripes and hint of yellow/orange on anal fin/caudal fin.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Fuelleborni have a distinctive 'nose' that hangs over the mouth.


----------



## Risque (Nov 10, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Fuelleborni have a distinctive 'nose' that hangs over the mouth.


Oh okay. So it's starting to look like some fryeri hybrid? Since it has roughly the same body shape, colours except for the stripes?

Also will (2) milomo mature over time to look like (3)?

On a slightly off topic note, I'm feeding them NLS Thera+A pellets which sink. Is it normal for the cichlids to eat by sifting through the sand?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

1) Joanjohnsonae male


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

No way. Body shape is off and is much brighter than a joanjohnsonae. It's in the peacock/hap family.

This is a joanjohnsonae male:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Risque said:


> metricliman said:
> 
> 
> > Fuelleborni have a distinctive 'nose' that hangs over the mouth.
> ...


# 1 - Just because it has stripes doesn't mean it isn't a pure S. fryeri. Lots of the local varieties of fryeri have stripes (see Taiwan Reef for example). It's head and body shape is a little off for a pure fryeri, though - it may have some Protomelas mixed in.

# 2 is a juvenile Placidochromis milomo that will eventually look like # 3 (assuming the juvie is a male), which is a more mature P. milomo.

And yes, sifting through the sand for food is a common behavior for many species of cichlid.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

smitty814 said:


> 1) Joanjohnsonae male





metricliman said:


> No way. Body shape is off and is much brighter than a joanjohnsonae. It's in the peacock/hap family.


I'm going to guess that smitty814 meant Placidochromis johnstoni for #2 or #3
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1212

Fish #1 doesn't look like a Melanochromis joanjohnsonae


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

StructureGuy said:


> smitty814 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Joanjohnsonae male
> ...


Nope not even close. Sorry about the blurr. Joanjohnsonae male


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

number 1 looks like my electric blue


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Pic 1 vs. joanjohnsonae:
Orange anal fin Blue anal fin
No black stripe on dorsal Black stripe on dorsal
Straight snout Rounded snout
Egg spots on dorsal No egg spots on dorsal
Lighter blue Darker blue
No white blaze on all fins White blazes on all fins

Conclusion: Not a joanjohnsonae


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

metricliman said:


> 1 may be a hybrid due to the stripes.


https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pw ... mis+fryeri


----------



## Risque (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys. Need help once again identifying these new juveniles I've seen. Thanks.


----------

